# Will any 5x112 wheel fit on any VW that currently has 5x112 wheels?



## dritter29 (May 5, 2020)

Specifically I have a 2018 Sportwagen SEL with 225/45/17 wheels and I am planning on switching to 205/55/16 wheels. I found these take-offs on Craigslist:

Volkswagen Original Golf wheels and tires off of a 2015 Golf TDI. Bolt pattern 5-112. 205/55 16 Continental Pro Contact TX Tires.​
I know 205/55/16 is a valid size for my car and I'm nearly certain these will work correctly, but I wouldn't mind someone double checking me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CorneringFool (Jul 31, 2019)

dritter29 said:


> Specifically I have a 2018 Sportwagen SEL with 225/45/17 wheels and I am planning on switching to 205/55/16 wheels. I found these take-offs on Craigslist:
> 
> Volkswagen Original Golf wheels and tires off of a 2015 Golf TDI. Bolt pattern 5-112. 205/55 16 Continental Pro Contact TX Tires.​
> I know 205/55/16 is a valid size for my car and I'm nearly certain these will work correctly, but I wouldn't mind someone double checking me.
> ...



I'm NOT a "wheel expert", but my best answer is a qualified MAYBE. 5x112 has been used by Audi, Chrysler (ONLY the Chrysler Crossfire near as I can tell), Maybach, Mercedes, and Volkswagen. So the bolt circle is the same for all of those cars. However, there are two issues that must be noted: 

1) Depending on the car manufacturer the wheel's hub bore diameter may be different. Audi and Volkswagen hub bores are all 57.1mm, but Chrysler and Maybach is 66.5mm and Mercedes is 66.1mm. Wheel makers (especially aftermarket wheels) often fit a hub-centric ring to match the required hub size for the car rather than make 4 different wheels with varying hub bore sizes, so it may be possible to change a Chrysler, Maybach or Mercedes wheel to a Volkswagen wheel *IF* it is an aftermarket wheel and *IF* you can get that ring out after its been frozen in place for years. Otherwise you would want to have a wheel from either an Audi or a VW - it's easier in my view to stick to Audi or VW wheels. That having been said ...

2) Depending on the car, the offset of the wheels can vary. SOME Audi's with the 5x112 bolt pattern have a different offset wheel. But all VWs made in this century seem to have the same offset. So it appears you are good with any modern VW wheel and most-but-not-all Audi's. Stick to a VW wheel and you should be good to go.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

bolt circle will work but the center hub is the determining factor.newer audi cars have a center hub of 73.1mm.you will probably just need to buy some hub-centric ring/spacers from an aftermarket wheel shop.Urotuning.com has them for $10/set of 4.

most pre-'05 vws all had a 57.1mm center bore hub.Newer vws have the larger audi-standard 73.1mm. a lot of aftermarket dual-drilled wheels have both 5x100mm and 5x112mm wheel bolt holes but with the larger (newer style) wheel bore. Depending on the brand of wheel or what application it was originally for you might only need centering rings with your wheels.Should bolt up ok


----------

